# 2 Bildschirme richtig einstellen



## Ephix (2. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

also ich hab ja meine neuen Hardware verbaut und habe nun mal aus Spaß meinen normalen Computer Bildschirm und meinen Flachbildfernseh der die gleiche Größe jedoch Full HD hat angeschlossen.

Der Fernseh ist mit HDMI und der andere PC Bildschirm mit VGA also dem anderen Anschluss xD


Jetzt liegt erstmal die Grafik total ******* aus auf dem Flachbild Fernseh (Den hab ich gerade vor mich  gestellt weil mein HDMI Kabel sonst zu kurz ist und mein Flachbild PC Bildschirm hab ich so seitlich gestellt und diesen als zweiten also nicht als hauptbildschirm angegeben.

Jetzt find ich das bischen komisch manche Sachen sind auf dem ersten Bildschirm und mache auf dem zwieten wie z.B Firefox auf dem zweiten und ICQ auf dem ersten.

Kann man das irgendwie definieren?


Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen kenne mich damit total nicht aus.


Achso habe die Grafikkarte Radeon HD 6870.


Beste Grüße,
Analog


----------



## Nik1991 (3. Januar 2012)

*Zweit-Monitor erkennen *
*- *Mit  "Detect Displays"  erkennt ATI Catalyst angeschlossene Bildschirme und  reiht sie  standardmäßig an den rechten Bildschirmrand, nachdem Sie diese  per  Rechtsklick auf "Enable" gestellt haben. Wer will, weist ATI  Catalyst  an, neu angeschlossene Displays bei Programmstart automatisch  zu  erkennen, indem er unter "Display Options" die obere Funktion   aktiviert. Wenn Sie die Maus jetzt über den rechten Monitorrand bewegen,   wandert sie auf den zweiten Bildschirm - inklusive eventuell   mitgeführter Programmfenster.
*Zweit-Monitor konfigurieren *
*- *Mit   "Primary" legen Sie den Haupt-Monitor fest, "Clone Desktop 1 with   monitor" klont den Inhalt des Hauptmonitors auf den zweiten Bildschirm.   Per "Swap displays" tauschen Sie die Display-Reihenfolge. Wichtig für   unterschiedlich große Bildschirme, etwa wenn Sie Ihren HD-Fernseher   anschließen: Per Drop-Down-Menü oben oder nach dem Klick auf die Felder   "Desktop 1" und "Desktop 2" regeln Sie die Auflösung individuell.

warscheinlich das hilft jemandem

mfg Nik


----------



## Ephix (3. Januar 2012)

> *Zweit-Monitor erkennen *
> *- *Mit  "Detect Displays"   erkennt ATI Catalyst angeschlossene Bildschirme und  reiht sie   standardmäßig an den rechten Bildschirmrand, nachdem Sie diese  per   Rechtsklick auf "Enable" gestellt haben. Wer will, weist ATI  Catalyst   an, neu angeschlossene Displays bei Programmstart automatisch  zu   erkennen, indem er unter "Display Options" die obere Funktion    aktiviert. Wenn Sie die Maus jetzt über den rechten Monitorrand bewegen,    wandert sie auf den zweiten Bildschirm - inklusive eventuell    mitgeführter Programmfenster.



Funktioniert obwohl ich nichts eingestellt habe  Hab jetzt den PC Bildschirm vor mir und Fernseh an der linken Seite. Fernseh ist nicht mehr Hauptbildschirm. Programme etc. können mit rüber gezogen werden.

Kann ich irgendwie einstellen das ich auf den anderen Bildschirm komme wenn ich über links gehe`?


> *Zweit-Monitor konfigurieren *
> *- *Mit   "Primary" legen  Sie den Haupt-Monitor fest, "Clone Desktop 1 with   monitor" klont den  Inhalt des Hauptmonitors auf den zweiten Bildschirm.   Per "Swap  displays" tauschen Sie die Display-Reihenfolge. Wichtig für    unterschiedlich große Bildschirme, etwa wenn Sie Ihren HD-Fernseher    anschließen: Per Drop-Down-Menü oben oder nach dem Klick auf die Felder    "Desktop 1" und "Desktop 2" regeln Sie die Auflösung individuell.



Beides sind 22 Zoll Widescreen Bildschirme nur der PC BIldschirm ist mit VGA angeschlossen und der Fernseh mit HDMI.

Irgendwie gefällt mir die Grafik auf dem Fernseh nicht... Es ist zwar die beste Aufläsung und es steht auch empfohlen daneben aber irgendwie sieht es immernoch ******* aus. Also die Grafik ist irgendwie so ganz komisch verschwommen.


----------



## Nik1991 (3. Januar 2012)

*Zwei Bildschirme an der Radeon & Anzeigefehler beheben*

Monitor-Einstellungen - Zwei Bildschirme an der Radeon & Anzeigefehler beheben - Grafikkarten - PC-WELT


mfg Nik


----------



## Ephix (3. Januar 2012)

*Schwarzer Rand als Bildfehler: *Hilfe, ein dicker schwarzer Rand prangt zwischen Windows und dem Monitor-Rahmen!
 - Hangeln Sie sich über "My Digital Flat-Panels, Properties" zum Punkt  "Scaling Options". Dort stellen Sie den Regler "Underscan – Overscan"  auf 0%.

Kann ich nicht machen... Irgendwie ist die Einstellung gesperrt ^^ Egal ob der Haken bei Use the scaling values instead of the customized settings when the desktop resolution does not match your DP resolution. sitzt oder nicht.



Also das andere Problem hab ich behoben mit der Quali aber das mit dem Rand stört noch etwas.


----------



## Nik1991 (3. Januar 2012)

Wer einen großen Monitor an eine ATI-Grafikkarte anschließt, erlebt mitunter sein „schwarzes“ Wunder. Trotz richtig eingestellter Auflösung erscheint zum Beispiel bei einem 23-Zoll-Display ein schwarzer Rahmen. Ursache ist eine falsche Einstellung im Grafikkartentreiber.
 Damit der Rahmen verschwindet, muss die Einstellung für den  sogenannten „Underscan“ angepasst werden. Hierzu das Catalyst Control  Panel des ATI-Treibers öffnen, indem mit der rechten Maustaste auf das ATI-Symbol in der Taskleiste geklickt und der Befehl „Catalyst Control Center“ aufgerufen wird.
 Bei Windows XP anschließend auf das Pluszeichen vor „DTV (DVI) 3“  klicken; bei Windows 7 und Vista den Befehl „Graphics | Desktops &  Display“ aufrufen, mit der rechten Maustaste auf das kleine Monitorsymbol  klicken und „Configure“ wählen. Im folgenden Fenster die Option  „Scaling Options“ aktivieren und den Regler auf den Wert „0%“ (Windows  XP) bzw. ganz nach rechts (Windows 7/Vista) ziehen. Das Fenster mit OK  schließen. Der schwarze Rahmen verschwindet daraufhin.


warscheinlich das hilft



mfg Nik


----------



## Ephix (3. Januar 2012)

Ich krieg es einfach nicht ordentlich hin -.-

Habs jetzt auf Grafik 1280x768 gemacht weiß auf allen anderen die Grafik einfach viel zu klein ist -.-


----------



## Muetze (3. Januar 2012)

nen 22" TFT mit VGA befeuern bringt auch nicht immer optimale Ergebnisse, allerdings wenn beide die gleiche alternative Auflösung haben, sollte das ansich nicht problimatisch sein


----------



## Nik1991 (3. Januar 2012)

1.Lösung- versuch mal PC zu Bildschirm mit DVI kabel anschlissen
2.Lösung-  CCC öffnen mit erweiterter ansicht / DTV (DVI oder HDMI) / Skalierungsoptionen / Regler nach rechts auf 0% Overscan.

mfg Nik


----------



## Nik1991 (4. Januar 2012)

Kann ich nicht machen... Irgendwie ist die Einstellung gesperrt ^^ Egal  ob der Haken bei Use the scaling values instead of the customized  settings when the desktop resolution does not match your DP resolution.  sitzt oder nicht.

also wenn bei dir so ist(ausgegraut)

  dann guckmal DTV(DVI) gibtes feld Attributes -> GPU Skaling raus mach ->skull image full panel size -> übernehmen
dann Scaling Options ist offen schib dort regler auf 0 Overscan

also schreib einfach haste Problem gelöst?

mfg Nik


----------



## Ephix (12. Januar 2012)

Hat sich erledigt... Hab alles super hinbekommen mein Onkel war vorgestern zufällig hier und eigentlich hab ich es aufgegeben aber er hat mir das hier super alles fertig gemacht


----------

